# NYU 2009 waitlist?



## cactus_chef (Apr 23, 2009)

Has anyone on the NYU New York wait list received any new developments?  Has anyone been accepted off of the wait list yet?  I'm on the wait list and would like to know how long I should hold out hope!  How many of you who have been accepted have confirmed it yet?


----------



## Filipe (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been waitlisted but I'm attending AFI, so it's one less on the list! =)

Good luck for you!


----------



## NZ (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,
I'm on the NYU waitlist for MFA Directing. I have not heard anything yet but I'll post if and when I do.


----------



## hunterjaynemartin (Apr 29, 2009)

I am on the cinema studies MA wait list--I know, I know it's different.  I haven't heard anything either--still doubtfully waiting.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 29, 2009)

hey guys. you probably already know, but deposits/responses are due may 1. i talked to susan carnival today and she said they are still waiting on a few people to get back to them. so my guess is waitlist people might be hearing next week? good luck to you all...


----------



## NZ (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the information Bombshellfilms!

Do you know if responses are due by the close of business day on May 1?

I'm really anxious and I hope I bumped off the waiting list!


----------



## bombshellfilms (May 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by NZ:
> Thanks for the information Bombshellfilms!
> 
> Do you know if responses are due by the close of business day on May 1?
> ...



doesn't say but i would assume it would be until the end of the day.


----------



## Jayimess (May 1, 2009)

For what it's worth, I got bumped off a waitlist in the middle of May, got all the "May 1st" info, too.

I gave up and committed to another program around the fourth, too!


----------



## Luke joseph (May 4, 2009)

Hey everybody. I haven't gone on the forum in a while, but I just wanted to give the update that I am also on the NYU Waitlist. I was on the waitlist last year so I know exactly what everyone is feeling like. I wish for the best for everyone, and I will be sure to keep everyone updated as the process progresses.


----------



## NZ (May 5, 2009)

Hey Luke, welcome back! I hope we hear from them soon. If we do not get off the waitlist do they send out another letter or email informing us so?


----------



## Luke joseph (May 6, 2009)

NZ - I got a letter in September of last year. As the wait list implies there can be a lot of waiting


----------



## NZ (May 6, 2009)

Wow, September!! I thought we would find out at least by June 1. I guess we do have more waiting to do. Thanks Luke for the insight.


----------



## NZ (May 6, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> For what it's worth, I got bumped off a waitlist in the middle of May, got all the "May 1st" info, too.
> 
> I gave up and committed to another program around the fourth, too!



Jayimess, I'm hoping for some of your waitlist luck!!


----------



## Luke joseph (May 12, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything? Just trying to keep this thread alive.


----------



## cactus_chef (May 13, 2009)

got a call monday night - no spots to offer at the moment but they wanted to make sure i was still interested in remaining on the wait list, and hadn't accepted at any other schools.  they said they would be dipping in to the wait list, and on average 2-7 people are picked from the wait list each year. any one else get a phone call?


----------



## Luke joseph (May 13, 2009)

Flurb. I did not get that call. Maybe it means something. Maybe not. Who knows.


----------



## NZ (May 15, 2009)

No call here either. 

Cactus - Who did you speak with? Was it someone from the Graduate Admissions office or someone from the program?


----------



## cactus_chef (May 16, 2009)

hey nz - it was someone from the school of the arts graduate admissions office. it could be nothing.


----------



## NZ (May 26, 2009)

Anyone have any news?


----------



## girl_in_cardigan (May 26, 2009)

Yes, I was taken off the waitlist last week.


----------



## NZ (May 29, 2009)

I'm on edge....do you guys think they've started taking people off the waitlist?


----------



## NZ (May 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by girl_in_cardigan:
> Yes, I was taken off the waitlist last week.



That's great -- Congratulations! I got your message - thank you for the info. 

I guess it sounds like I may be out of the running


----------



## Feather (Jun 1, 2009)

Hang in there, NZ. I am.

girl_in_cardigan, I first want to say, congratulations!  It really is good to hear that someone from the waitlist made it!

However, after reading that someone had already been pulled, that the first round of waitlisters have received their acceptance notifications, I think my heart dropped a little, just like I'm sure yours did, NZ. And when I say my heart dropped a little, I mean that I think it was hanging out somewhere around my heels.  Had to do some fancy footwork not to trample on it.

Keep in mind, though, that the waitlist could be open all summer.  I know.  Cold comfort. Hard to make plans when you have that thing called 'hope' hanging over your head like a cloud that is quickly morphing into something decidedly more weighty...I won't say anvil...I won't say it, though I may think it.

Still, you never know.  A call could come for you any day now NZ, and if not this year, then maybe next year we try again.

Best of luck!


----------



## NZ (Jun 1, 2009)

Feather - Thank you, I needed that! I'm glad I'm not the only one out here feeling this way. And you're right, we never know!


----------



## cactus_chef (Jun 4, 2009)

congratulations girl_in_cardigan!  did you receive a phone call first or a packet in the mail with the good news?


----------



## girl_in_cardigan (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! 

It was an email first and then a phone call.

I wouldn't lose hope, I think they will return to the waitlist.


----------



## cactus_chef (Jun 5, 2009)

are you an international student by any chance?  they told me the international students get chosen by june 1st if they are going to be chosen so that they can get their visas etc in order.


----------



## NZ (Jun 8, 2009)

Girl_in_Cardigan, thanks for the update.

Would you mind sharing the date they need to hear from those recently taken off the waitlist? This week?

Its okay if you are not comfortable sharing too much info. I appreciate it (I think we all do)


----------



## Feather (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello cactus_chef.  I was just wondering, who is your contact for information on the waitlist?  You seem to have some good info.  I can't seem to get in touch with Joe Miserendino, aside from the first email I sent him to let him know I wanted to stay on the waitlist (and I even ended up having to call him because it appears that he wasn't receiving my emails until I switched to using a different address to contact him).

I haven't had any trouble receiving other correspondences from Admissions, though.  I've been refraining from contacting people because I don't want to be a pest, but I'm starting to get a little antsy.  We haven't been asked to contact anyone since that first email notification we received to let Joe know we want to stay on the list, have we?  I have this fear that I've missed a step somewhere, and my name might have been taken off the list as a result. (Crazy fear which has no grounds in reality, I'm sure).

Last I talked to Peter Gerena, though (the best contact I've found so far) he said my fears weren't warranted.  Don't know if things have changed.

I do know that they wanted our contact information for our addresses until June 1st, but now it's June 12th, and I can't help but notice that I don't seem to have been contacted to make sure that my contact information is up to date.  Was wondering if that's just me, or if they haven't really been corresponding with anyone.

Any help from anyone would be great, and forgive the pleading, crazy girl tone of this message.  I know all of us still on the list are going a little out of our minds right now, though.  So, I figured, if anyone would understand, you all will.

-Feather


----------



## girl_in_cardigan (Jun 12, 2009)

cactus_chef- Nope, I'm not an international student.

NZ- I don't mind at all.  I had to tell them last week, they gave me two weeks to decide.

I hope that helps.


----------



## NZ (Jun 17, 2009)

girl_in_cardigan - thanks for the info - it does help!

Feather - I completely understand how you feel. I spoke to someone at the graduate admissions office. He told me that a number of people were taken off the wait list in May (I believe this is the group girl_in_cardiagn belongs to). If someone in that group declines, they'll go back to the waitlist. If no declines, then we on the waitlist will remain until they purge the list in September.

I have no idea if they've gone back to the waitlist a second time. 

Does anyone have any news?


----------



## Feather (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info., NZ.  Knew you'd understand.

I don't really have any news, but I got a phone call yesterday from the Dramatic Writing department (That's the program I'm waitlisted for. So, if you're film production, this may mean nothing at all for your program.).  They were calling to see if I wanted to remain on the waitlist.

Not sure what this means exactly. It's the first time they've actually initiated direct contact with me. So, naturally, it got my hopes up a little. Although, the person who called me was very clear in letting me know that the waitlist could stay open until September 8th.

This could just have been a courtesy call, checking to see if all of the people who are still on the list want to continue to remain on it.

I don't really know that it means anything.  Did anyone else get a call?

-Feather


----------

